# Spro Red Arc runtergefallen - Defekt?



## Toppel (8. Dezember 2013)

Moin!

Mir ist meine jüngst erstandene Red Arc aus einer Höhe von ca. 1m runtergefallen.
Gelandet ist sie direkt auf dem Teil des Gehäuses, wo bei Heckbbremsrollen die Bremse sitzt.
Dort ist der Lack abgeplatz. Weiter ist nichts zu sehen.
Alles gut soweit - dachte ich.
Leider passiert beim Kurbeln nun folgendes:
Sobald die Spule auf ihrem "Höhepunkt" ist, wandert sie nicht flüssig wieder runter, sondern ruckt ca. 1 mm runter, bevor sie wieder flüssig weiterläuft bis sie das nächste Mal wieder oben ist. Dann das selbe Spiel von vorne.

Hat jemand ne Idee?
Rolle völlig im Eimer?

Grüße und Dank
Toppel


----------



## inselkandidat (8. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Spro Red Arc runtergefallen - Defekt?*

Die Rolle ist auf die Lagerung der Schnecke vom Wormschaft Getriebe  gefallen...Erstmal nicht gut die Symptomatik! Am besten mal öffnen, dann  kannst du sehen, warum die Rolle an der Stelle ruckt.
Wenn Teile kaputt sind, kannst du sie leicht beim Fachhändler bestellen, klappt bei Spro ganz gut.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (8. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Spro Red Arc runtergefallen - Defekt?*



inselkandidat schrieb:


> Die Rolle ist auf die Lagerung der Schnecke vom Wormschaft Getriebe  gefallen...Erstmal nicht gut die Symptomatik!


 Richtig.



inselkandidat schrieb:


> Am besten mal öffnen, dann  kannst du sehen, warum die Rolle an der Stelle ruckt.


_*Falsch!!!*_ Nicht aufmachen, das sieht der Service und kann unter gewissen Umständen die Garantieleistung verweigern oder verringern. 



inselkandidat schrieb:


> Wenn Teile kaputt sind, kannst du sie leicht beim Fachhändler bestellen, klappt bei Spro ganz gut.


Auch nicht richtig. Bestellen kann man schon, dann bezahlt man aber eventuell die Teile, muß selbst reparieren und dabei kann so manches schief gehen... 

90% aller "Hersteller" stellen dem Händler die E-Teile in Rechnung und  nur aus Kulanz bzw. Kundenfreundlichkeit des Händlers muß der Kunde  diese nicht bezahlen.
Das dieses System nicht richtig ist und auch auf Dauer nicht  funktioniert sollte klar sein - denn ihr bzw. wir alle bezahlen diese  E-Teile mit.

Toll, E-Teile bestellt, selbst reparieren wollen und danach `nen Kuppen Rollenschrott da liegen... Haben wir schon oft gehabt das ein "Reparaturkönig" seine zerlegte Rolle mit Unschuldmiene auf die Theke gelegt hat und um Hilfe gebeten hat... Und nein, natürlich hat er nichts gemacht.
Schon bei der ersten Gehäuseschraube merkt man dann das es nicht so war.


_*Richiges Vorgehen: Rolle möglichst im Originalkarton incl. Kassenzettel zum Händler bringen und einschicken lassen. 
*_Ob und was ihr dem Händler erzählt warum die Rolle defekt ist liegt an euch und wie gut ihr den Händler kennt... 

Ich weiß nicht wer euch den Floh ins Ohr gesetzt hat und jeder immer meint eine Rolle aufschrauben zu müssen obwohl noch Garantie auf dieser ist.
Gerade bei den neuen etwas höcherpreisigen Rollen von Daiwa & Shimano kann das tödlich für die Rolle sein!

*Lasst es, das ist der größte Unfug den ihr machen könnt!* Zum Händler damit und einschicken lassen - das ist der einzige richtige Weg!

Und wenn ihr es bei einem Onlinehändler gekauft habt, dann geht zum Händler vor Ort, erklärt ihm die Sachlage, fragt freundlich ob er das machen kann und bezahlt *von euch aus* die Versandkosten im vorraus bzw. schmeißt was in die Kaffeekasse!
Und schon geht alles seinen richigen Weg und die Rolle wird entweder ersetzt bzw. Fachgerecht repariert.


----------



## labralehn (8. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Spro Red Arc runtergefallen - Defekt?*



asphaltmonster schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Ich weiß nicht wer euch den Floh ins Ohr gesetzt hat und jeder immer meint eine Rolle aufschrauben zu müssen obwohl noch Garantie auf dieser ist.
> Gerade bei den neuen etwas höcherpreisigen Rollen von Daiwa & Shimano kann das tödlich für die Rolle sein! ...



Kommt darauf an, welchen beruflichen Background jemand hat.
Wenn jemand technisch versiert ist, aufgrund seines Berufes, ist die Reparatur einer Rolle ein Leichtes.

Meine Rollen haben eine Auflistung aller Einzelteile und eine entsprechende Explosionszeichnung dabei. Eine meiner Spro-Rollen besteht aus 101 Einzelteilen.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (8. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Spro Red Arc runtergefallen - Defekt?*



> Ach, und für einen selbst verursachten Schaden die Gewährleistung oder Garantie zu beanspruchen ist besser? Keine Garantie der Welt deckt Gewaltschäden durch unsachgemäße Handhabung...



Das ist richtig - aber wer freundlich beim Händler fragt, der Rest ist normal kein Problem.



labralehn schrieb:


> Kommt darauf an, welchen beruflichen Background jemand hat.
> Wenn jemand technisch versiert ist, aufgrund seines Berufes, ist die Reparatur einer Rolle ein Leichtes.


Auch das ist richtig - trotzdem ist es immer verbunden mit einem eventuellen Garantieverlust.


----------



## macman (8. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Spro Red Arc runtergefallen - Defekt?*



asphaltmonster schrieb:


> Das ist richtig - aber wer freundlich beim Händler fragt, der Rest ist normal kein Problem.
> 
> Auch das ist richtig - trotzdem ist es immer verbunden mit einem eventuellen Garantieverlust.



  Selbst verursachtes Runterfallen = unsachgemäße Handhabung =Garantie Verlust!


  1. Lackschaden Sehr klein, Verkäufer belügen und unehrlich sein! Nicht mein Ding, kommt es raus hast du in dem Laden verschixxen! Ist deine Entscheidung.#d


  2. Selber aufschrauben und nach dem Fehler suchen. Ok hast du ihn gefunden, was dann, brauchst du Ersatzteile was offensichtlich ist, gehst du auch ihn den Laden um selbige zu bekommen. Garantie? Läuft sie nach der selbst aufgeführten Reparatur wieder so wie vor her? Sind vielleicht Teile am Gehäuse verzogen?


  3. Gehst, zu Deinem Händler, erzählst ihm die Situation und bittest ihn um Hilfe. Selber Aufschrauben kannst du immer noch wenn er dir krumm kommt.


----------



## inselkandidat (8. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Spro Red Arc runtergefallen - Defekt?*

ist natürlich richtig, nicht jeder hat feinmechanisches Fingerspitzengefühl im Blut...oh ich seh gerade macman war schneller...genauso wollt ichs gerade schreiben...
@ TE: offensichtlich hatt die Rolle noch Garantie, also ab zum Händler und schilder ihm die Sachlage..vielleicht bietet er dir an, mal rein zu schauen...


----------



## Toppel (8. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Spro Red Arc runtergefallen - Defekt?*

Danke erstmal für die vielen Antworten!

Leider ist die Rolle gebraucht von Privat gekauft und der Lackschaden ist nicht gerade klein.

Einen Händler zu belügen kommt nicht in Frage.

Also werde ich die Rolle aufschrauben müssen, richtig?

Grüße


----------



## Purist (8. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Spro Red Arc runtergefallen - Defekt?*



asphaltmonster schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht wer euch den Floh ins Ohr gesetzt hat und jeder immer meint eine Rolle aufschrauben zu müssen obwohl noch Garantie auf dieser ist.



Was machst du als Kunde, wenn der Hersteller die regelmäßige Rollenwartung als Grundbedingung für jegliche Garantieleistung macht? Der auch noch erklärt, dass es egal ist, ob es der Nutzer selbst, oder, wenn der es sich nicht zutraut, der Fachmann durchführt? |rolleyes


----------



## inselkandidat (8. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Spro Red Arc runtergefallen - Defekt?*

@Toppel: mach das Ding auf, und stell ein paar Bilder ein wenn du nicht weiter weißt! Hier wird dir sicher geholfen.. Das Öffnen ist nun bei der Arc  wahrlich kein Hexenwerk....Benutzte vernüftiges und für die Schrauben und Muttern geeignetes Werkzeug. Wenn es dir zur wirr wird, mach dir vor jeder Aktion ein Foto, dann kannst du es nachvollziehen wo was hinkommt..

p.s mich beruhigen solche Arbeiten immer ungemein, hat fast fast von meditieren..:q


----------



## Wollebre (8. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Spro Red Arc runtergefallen - Defekt?*

über die Red Arc gibt es doch schon eine Wartungsanleitung mit viele Bilder hier im Board.

Eine Rolle außerhalb der Garantie kannn jeder öffnen der meint sich damit auszukennen. Ein Angelfreund konnte das nicht und hatte seine Stelle 5000FA über seinen Händler zu Shimano schicken lassen.

Schriftliche Rückantwort von Shimano: Rolle nach Rücksprache unrepariert zurück. Kosten zu hoch.

Jedenfalls wurde kein Kostenvoranschlag unterbreitet.

Hat mir jetzt die Rolle zugeschickt um nachzusehen was damit wirklich ist. Rolle bis auf leichte Gebrauchsspuren im besten Zustand, nur 4 Kugellager müssen ersetzt werden. Ersetze aber gleich alle KL die nächste Woche eintreffen.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (8. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Spro Red Arc runtergefallen - Defekt?*



macman schrieb:


> 3. Gehst, zu Deinem Händler, erzählst ihm die Situation und bittest ihn um Hilfe. Selber Aufschrauben kannst du immer noch wenn er dir krumm kommt.



Und genau das meinte ich... Rede mit deinem Händler und meistens kann und wird der eine Lösung finden - sofern es ein Kundenorientierter Händler ist. 

Wenn der TE vor mir im Laden stehen würde und mir sein Problem schildern würde bekäme er die Antwort: Ich geh telefonieren, warte mal 5min, danach lass die Rolle hier, wir schicken sie ein. 

Es gibt dann mehrere Möglichkeiten - schlimmstenfalls bekommt ihr eine neue Rolle über einen Kulanzpreis, bestenfalls eine neue für Lau...



Purist schrieb:


> Was machst du als Kunde, wenn der Hersteller die  regelmäßige Rollenwartung als Grundbedingung für jegliche  Garantieleistung macht? Der auch noch erklärt, dass es egal ist, ob es  der Nutzer selbst, oder, wenn der es sich nicht zutraut, der Fachmann  durchführt? |rolleyes



Was ist daran schlimm? Allerdings sagt meines Wissens nach kein Hersteller "...mach die Wartung selbst und nur wenn du dich nicht auskennst, lass es einen Fachmann machen..."
Und eine "Wartungspflicht" damit die Garantie erhalten bleibt hat man bei jedem Neuwagen und wird auch für völlig legitim gehalten. 
Bei Angelgerät leider nicht...

@Wollebre: Über Shimano und deren Service wurde hier ja schon oft genug geredet, da scheint es wirklich gravierende Unterschiede in der Servicequalität zu geben - Wir lassen unsere Sachen in Belgien reparieren und hatten noch nie Probleme.
Bei Rollen wie Stella usw. telefonieren wir vorher mit der Service-Abteilung und schicken dann erst weg.


----------



## Purist (8. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Spro Red Arc runtergefallen - Defekt?*



asphaltmonster schrieb:


> Was ist daran schlimm? Allerdings sagt meines Wissens nach kein Hersteller "...mach die Wartung selbst und nur wenn du dich nicht auskennst, lass es einen Fachmann machen..."
> Und eine "Wartungspflicht" damit die Garantie erhalten bleibt hat man bei jedem Neuwagen und wird auch für völlig legitim gehalten.
> Bei Angelgerät leider nicht...



Bei Angelgerät eben doch.
Deines Wissens nach? Abu schreibt das in seine Heftchen, Penn übrigens auch :q


----------



## Fr33 (8. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Spro Red Arc runtergefallen - Defekt?*

Ich würd die Rolle aufschrauben.... da wird's ein Spritzgusteil erwischt haben.


----------



## ragbar (9. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Spro Red Arc runtergefallen - Defekt?*

Ich mach' alle Statio's und auch Multi's selbst. Noch nie Probleme gehabt, ist was kaputt, wird Ersatzteil geordert. Die Nummer mit dem Einschicken ist mir zu doof, seit ich mal probeweise ne Cormoranrolle mit festsitzendem Schnurlaufröllchen unrepariert zurück bekam: O-Ton: ist so, Rolle ist nicht kaputt. What?!

Überhaupt Fremdreparaturen: gibts bei mir nicht mehr, nicht am Tackle, Boot+ Motor und nicht am Auto.
Habe viele schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht, am Außenborder lagen nach 300 €-Wartung lose Schrauben innen direkt vor Vergaser Ansaugung, die hatte der Monteur da hingelegt und vergessen, die an ihrem Platz einzuschrauben: nur mit Glück ist nichts passiert und ich konnte vorher nachbessern. Ansonsten wär's ein Totalschaden geworden. Antwort vom Service: Warn wir nich. Ja-neee is klar.
Verbundlenkerachse am Auto. Serviceleute rutschen mit Schraubenschlüssel ab und hauen von innen mit dem Ringmaulschlüssel eine Beule in den Kotflügel.
Von mir bemerkt beim Abholen, Antwort: "War schon, warn wir nich."
Meine Sachen kriegt keiner mehr unter die Finger.


----------



## Toppel (9. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Spro Red Arc runtergefallen - Defekt?*

So, ich habe nun mal die Rolle geöffnet.
Leider konnte ich absolut keine Beschädigungen im Inneren feststellen.
Der Sturzschaden ist außen gut zu sehen und scheint wirklich nur oberflächlich zu sein.
Hier zwei Bilder:










Keine Ahnung, wie ich da nun weitermachen soll.
Hab alles wieder zusammengebaut und ausprobiert. Problem besteht immernoch.

Grüße und danke für die zahlreichen Antworten bislang!
Toppel


----------



## inselkandidat (9. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Spro Red Arc runtergefallen - Defekt?*

Hast du mal an der Schnecke gedreht,? Läuft die noch rund? wenn die in Ordnung ist, kanns eigentlich nur noch am Mitnehmerschlitten des Wormshaft liegen..Das ist dieses halbmondförmige fragile Teil was in der Wormshaftschnecke läuft.


----------



## Fr33 (9. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Spro Red Arc runtergefallen - Defekt?*

Wie sehen denn die anderen Teile aus? Achse und das Mitnehmerritzel fehlt. Zudem hat man noch die Chance das obere Teil inkl. Walzenlager etc. zu öffnen.


----------



## inselkandidat (9. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Spro Red Arc runtergefallen - Defekt?*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Zudem hat man noch die Chance das obere Teil inkl. Walzenlager etc. zu öffnen.



das tut ja nicht not...Ich würde nochmal zerlegen, Rotor und Antriebsritzel runter. Dann Rotor wieder aufstecken und langsam am Rotor drehen und dabei Mitnehmer und Achse dranlassen.
Nun sollte die Stelle an der es hakt, gut zu sehen sein..


----------



## Fr33 (9. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Spro Red Arc runtergefallen - Defekt?*

Vielleicht hat der TE das hier noch nicht gesehen: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=248795

 ich gehe inzwischen von aus, dass was am Mitnehmer nicht passt bzw. gebrochen ist. Die Achse wird ja angehoben, geht dann aber nicht gleichmäßig zurück, sondern fällt dann quasi runter.

 Selbes Problem hatte ich bei der BlackArc... da hats den Exenter Mitnehmer erwischt. Teil getauscht und neu gefettet... läuft wieder 1A.

 @ TE kannst du mal Bilder der demontierten Teile machen und einstellen?


----------



## Dakarangus (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Spro Red Arc runtergefallen - Defekt?*



Toppel schrieb:


> So, ich habe nun mal die Rolle geöffnet.
> Leider konnte ich absolut keine Beschädigungen im Inneren feststellen.
> Der Sturzschaden ist außen gut zu sehen und scheint wirklich nur oberflächlich zu sein.
> Hier zwei Bilder:
> ...




Plastik Plastik Platik.....  
Da will ich nichts großes mit drillen müssen. Ich kann ehrlich gesagt nicht verstehen wie diese Rolle so ein Verkaufsschlager geworden ist. |kopfkrat


----------



## Fr33 (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Spro Red Arc runtergefallen - Defekt?*

Bitte genau schauen... das Gehäuse ist aus Aluguss (wenn auch kein high-end- Weltraum Alu ^^). Ansonsten ist nur der helle Bügel im inneren aus Plastik...


----------



## inselkandidat (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Spro Red Arc runtergefallen - Defekt?*

Da steckt in meiner twinpower fa mehr plastik....


----------



## Purist (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Spro Red Arc runtergefallen - Defekt?*



Dakarangus schrieb:


> Plastik Plastik Platik.....
> Da will ich nichts großes mit drillen müssen. Ich kann ehrlich gesagt nicht verstehen wie diese Rolle so ein Verkaufsschlager geworden ist. |kopfkrat



Plastik an den richtigen Stellen und in der richtigen Härte, ist nichts Schlimmes. Schau dir einmal Baitcasterrollen für über 250€ an, wo der Freilauf und die Antrieb für die Schnurverlegung nur mit Plastikteilen übertragen wird. 

Bei der RedArc zweifel ich eher an anderem, aber solange die Dinger laufen, soll's so sein.


----------



## Fr33 (12. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Spro Red Arc runtergefallen - Defekt?*

Und wie ist der Status? Gibts neue Bilder?


----------



## Toppel (12. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Spro Red Arc runtergefallen - Defekt?*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Und wie ist der Status? Gibts neue Bilder?



Ich hatte leider noch keine Zeit, sie wieder auseinanderzubauen. Werde mich aber demnächst ransetzen und dann das Ergebnis hier posten! =)


----------



## BronkoderBär (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Spro Red Arc runtergefallen - Defekt?*

Schau dir mal das Ding am Ende der Hubstange an, da isn Metallplättchen mit ner kleinen Schraube befestigt drauf.
Die machst du ab und schaust dir mal an was da drin so los ist.

Ich glaube du hast auch eine vermurkste, wie ich sie damals hatte. 

In der Wartungsanleitung sieht man dass das Teil, das in den Rillen des Wormshaft läuft aus massivem Messing ist und bis zum Deckel reicht.

Bei mir war quasi nur der Teil aus Messing vorhanden, der in der Welle läuft, nur die spitze sozusagen.
Das alles wurde mit Plastilagern mit viel zu viel Spiel zusammengeschustert.
Die lief jeden Tag anders.

Nachschauen!


----------



## BronkoderBär (19. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Spro Red Arc runtergefallen - Defekt?*

gibts was neues?


----------



## Toppel (19. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Spro Red Arc runtergefallen - Defekt?*

Ich schraube sie heute Abend nochmal auseinander =)


----------



## Toppel (19. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Spro Red Arc runtergefallen - Defekt?*

So, ich hatte sie nun nochmal KOMPLETT auseinander..
Habe alle Zahnräder und das Wormshaftding und eigentlich überhaupt alles genau angeguckt und auf abgesplitterte Teile oder Ecken geachtet.
Ich konnte keine Fehler feststellen.
Das einzig Verdächtige: Die Achse, auf der die Spule sitzt, hat ein wenig Spiel und es ist auch in etwa soviel, wie der Ruck, den die Spule heruntergeht.

Die Bilder sind leider nichts geworden..
Alle unscharf. Scheiß Handycam..


Grüße


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Spro Red Arc runtergefallen - Defekt?*

Dann hast du eine mit einer unpräzisen Passung der Verlegeteile, welche manchmal Chinausen-mäßig zusammengebaut sind, sozusagen mit schlechteren Teilen mit zuviel Luft.
Mit etwas zähem Fett (dem weißen was werksmäßig darin ist), klebt das etwas und man merkt das nicht negativ beim normalen Kurbeln.
Jetzt ist was am Schmierfett verdrückt wurden und dann beim auseinander/zusammen noch mehr, man merkt das sehr.
Optionen:
1) Versuch eines Austausches gen Spro wie oben beschrieben
2) mit einem nicht zu leichtläufigen Fett neu schmieren, dazu ist die alte Schmiere komplett auszuwaschen. Superleichtläufig wird die so nimmer mehr.
3) man kann damit leben, sofern die Rolle noch anständig wickelt und verlegt. 
Das Wickelbild einer RedArc ist normalerweise 1a, sofern die Justierung unter der Spule stimmt.

Hoffe da hilft was von.


----------



## BronkoderBär (20. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Spro Red Arc runtergefallen - Defekt?*



Toppel schrieb:


> So, ich hatte sie nun nochmal KOMPLETT auseinander..
> Habe alle Zahnräder und das Wormshaftding und eigentlich überhaupt alles genau angeguckt und auf abgesplitterte Teile oder Ecken geachtet.
> Ich konnte keine Fehler feststellen.
> Das einzig Verdächtige: Die Achse, auf der die Spule sitzt, hat ein wenig Spiel und es ist auch in etwa soviel, wie der Ruck, den die Spule heruntergeht.
> ...




Wie sieht denn das Ding bei dir aus, was ich vorher erwähnt hab?


----------



## Fr33 (20. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Spro Red Arc runtergefallen - Defekt?*

Bei gerade mal 1mm tippe ich inzwischen auch weniger auf ein gebrochenes Teil....


Mich würde dennoch mal Bilder interessieren. Und zwar von alles Teilen. Ich hab da die Vermutung, dass die Achse nicht das Problem ist, sondern die Bestestigung der Achse am Mitnehmer. 
Soweit ich weiss hat die Achse unten eine Bohrung. Dort sitzt ein Schräubchen drinnen was die Achse mit dem Mitnehmer verbindet.


Von der Stelle her, könnte es die Schraube erwischt haben - sodass beim Drehen der Kurbel zwar die Achse erstmal bis auf den höchsten Punkt gedrückt wird - dann aber der Zug nach unten nicht mehr 100% ist (keine Verbinung mehr) und die Spule samt Achse kurz fällt, bis die Achse wieder vom Mitnehmer gegriffen und gedrückt wird....


Hier mal das Bild von der Stelle was ich meine: http://www.indiegamedeveloper.org/redarc/IMG_5145.JPG


----------

